

Interactive coding puzzles by Microsoft Research - amichail
http://www.pexforfun.com/

======
tetha
Hm, this is pretty cool. I really like how this generates test cases by code
inspection.

However, some of the puzzles are really obscure. For example, Im talking about
that one which has an int x as parameter, which has tests like 0 -> 0, 1 -> 0
and 769 -> some really arbitrary number. Those are just not fun.

~~~
Avenger42
Those are the ones I'm enjoying the most - usually I get a larger value as the
parameter in the first or second run, and I can make some sort of connection
between the parameter and the result to refine my function accordingly. (It's
rather hard to get the right function out of 2->6, which was the first run for
my first test, but once I got 789->310866 I was able to get the right answer
after only two more tests).

------
mcav
Cool. Would be awesome to have something like this for other languages.

